
A radiative cooling structural material - mehrdadn
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/364/6442/760
======
ncmncm
Being made entirely out of sugar, there must be something that can eat it, and
will -- presuming indigestible lignin is in the way, in regular wood.

It doesn't say anything about water resistance or absorption.

~~~
ncmncm
Oops, it does. They suggest hydrophobic surface treatment. It is interesting
that it would naturally accumulate condensation in ambient light.

------
mehrdadn
Link to article explaining it:
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/chemically-
treated-w...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/chemically-treated-wood-
could-send-excess-heat-to-space/)

------
merricksb
Earlier submission, still on front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000496)

------
labawi
Interesting stuff. As for cooling, it wont take long to get even slightly
dirty, negating all the cooling effects.

